# Unterschied ASI A-Slave B-Slave



## adiemus84 (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem ASI A-Slave und einem ASI B-Slave?

Ein A-Slave ist scheinbar ein Standardslave. Was aber wiederum versteht man unter einem Standardslave?


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2009)

Nach der ASI 1.0 Definition gibt es nur Adressen von 0-31, wobei die 0 nicht verwendet werden darf. 
Mit der ASI Definition 2.0 kam ein technischer Trick hinzu, und es wurde möglich die doppelte Anzahl an Teilnehmern zu verwenden , durch A und B.

Da die alten Standard-Slaves davon nix wissen, können diese halt immer nur als A-Slave von 1-31A genutzt werden. Die neuen können dann A und B.
Passend dazu muss aber auch der master dies unterstützen.


----------

